# Google- The Neolithic Revolution, Bread, and Gluten Free Twinkies - Blogger News Network (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The Neolithic Revolution, Bread, and Gluten Free Twinkies**Blogger News Network (blog)*In the modern world, this means a lot of folks diagnosed with â€œ*irritable bowel*â€ *syndrome* were actually lactose intolerant; and often a careful genealogy *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

